# SJ Stereotypes



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Do any of you find the stereotypes of the SJ annoying? Many of these include us as duty fulfillers and backbone workers, doing what we are told, boring, etc. Having things in order and regulated is a part of us that we strive to have and gives us pleasure and peace. I couldn't agree more. My friends see me as a fairly rigid guy in how I align myself to the world. I adhere to laws much more than anyone else I know, I'm loyal to my friends, and am always there to reach out to them. I do indeed identify with the guardian personality.

But do you have any value towards your own uniqueness, your own talents and desires beyond the call of duty? Personally, I'm bothered that there are a lot of certain people out there just like me... Please share your thoughts, SJs.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, they are irritating. However, I don't think most people on PerC take the stereotype too seriously...I don't take it personally. I don't think anyone talks to me on PerC in a manner that treats me like a boring, uptight worker drone. They take my posts and who I am at face value, so it's not really that big of a deal.

The other thing is that you have to remember that it's all relative. Learning about temperament has been really interesting to me because it's pointed out that I really do work more consistently than a number of people, and am also more set in my ways than a number of people I know. So even though the stereotype isn't totally accurate, there's probably at least some sort of truth to it. Of course, there's a lot more to it than that...all types can be hard workers and all types can have at least some form of uptightness.


But that's the way it is with everything, I think. When you start getting into and talking about type, I think a lot of people at least throw out and believe some stereotypes, and we all just need to remind ourselves that they're not true across the board. It's irritating to feel stereotyped as an SJ, but I'm guilty of doing the same sometimes, so it's a reminder not to do that to other people too.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't mind being stereotyped as neat and tidy, structured, loyal etc because I like those parts of me. They are not bad qualities, most of them are neutral and I consider stereotyping a necessity to make use of a system like the MBTI. But I can't stand _typism_ and how unjustly SJs (and others) are treated all the time. We hear it all the time, that we're stupid, anal-retentive traditionalist and more and that's not how I think of myself and the SJs in my life at all... =(

I wish people could use their knowledge and their understanding of other types to find ways around their inter-personal issues. (That's very 9-like I realize) It's like people settle for "he's an annoying, perfectionist SJ and I can't do anything about it" and use it as an excuses when they could do something productive and work towards compassion and understanding. That's what I see most of the time and I think it's very sad. 



> But do you have any value towards your own uniqueness, your own talents and desires beyond the call of duty? Personally, I'm bothered that there are a lot of certain people out there just like me... Please share your thoughts, SJs.


I don't live to maintain laws or order, I just tend to do so! I like to indulge in things I like and to develop my talents like everybody else. I even have a few goals of my own, though they are goals others have had before me. I don't mind that I'm another SJ among others, there is more to personality than the MBTI. If I ever meet my clone I'll be intrigued by him for a lifetime, that's what I think! But yes I'm more than the SJ duty machine. That's not the way I perceive myself, only the way I go about things?


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

HandiAce said:


> But do you have any value towards your own uniqueness, your own talents and desires beyond the call of duty?


no, to have a flashy personality, in which your so deep and... whatever is really cool and all. Does it put food in peoples stomachs? Does it achieve something for the people who depend on you? Does it allow you to contribute to the greater whole of society better? I don't think it does any of those things.

In terms of talents, I have my hobbies, and I have work which I would hope would be a hobby to contribute to something more than yourself.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

lol. Try being an ESTJ. Let the judgement begin! I think that the scary unhealthy ESTJ's give the rest of us bad names, but I have noticed that a lot of people on this site think I'm too rigid and, frankly, a bitch. I'm ok with that, but it gets annoying after a while.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

HandiAce said:


> Do any of you find the stereotypes of the SJ annoying?
> 
> But do you have any value towards your own uniqueness, your own talents and desires beyond the call of duty?



Yes I find the stereotypes annoying. Much more annoying is the hostility encountered by those who have had a bad relationship with an SJ at some time in the past and come here telling us how we are and how they know us, refusing to listen when we attempt to tell them how we really are.

Not sure about your second question...I do value my own person and I am much more than a duty fulfiller.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> lol. Try being an ESTJ. Let the judgement begin! I think that the scary unhealthy ESTJ's give the rest of us bad names, but I have noticed that a lot of people on this site think I'm too rigid and, frankly, a bitch. I'm ok with that, but it gets annoying after a while.


The only difference between the site and real life is that people aren't as likely to be afraid to tell you how they feel.

People lie to keep harmony.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> The only difference between the site and real life is that people aren't as likely to be afraid to tell you how they feel.
> 
> People lie to keep harmony.


There is something to be said about human interaction, and taking part in events in the real world.

Here you just spill your guts talking about personality issues, as in real life your more likely to end up with some trivial chatter or something.

Nonetheless you make a good point. PerC could be an indicator of real life. Not to say anyone should change how they are and what the believe for others though.


----------

